# Best Oscillating blade for nails



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

I need something to cut the nails for existing boxes. Sometimes screws are used too. I need something that is going to last. Any particular model/part number you guys recommend?


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

The Torch blade on any reciprocating saw.

Sorry, i glossed over the title of the thread. I don't actually use such a tool. Normally i use ***** to cut nails.
Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The Bosch carbide one seems to hold up very well, enough that they are a better buy even at the higher price. 

Carbide in general are the way to go for nails.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I generally use Imperial blades because I love their grit blades.

I can't say that the blades last long on nails because, even tho nails are soft metal, all blades seem to dull quick when cutting them.

If it's possible to pry the box away from the stud a bit with a large screwdriver, then a metal sawzall blade in a sawzall or the little hackzal is super faster and lasts for a long time.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

splatz said:


> The Bosch carbide one seems to hold up very well, enough that they are a better buy even at the higher price.
> 
> Carbide in general are the way to go for nails.


Do you have a model number? I just bought a Fein bi-metal blade for $20 CAD. Havent used it yet but I will return it if you say carbide will last longer.



HackWork said:


> I generally use Imperial blades because I love their grit blades.
> 
> I can't say that the blades last long on nails because, even tho nails are soft metal, all blades seem to dull quick when cutting them.
> 
> If it's possible to pry the box away from the stud a bit with a large screwdriver, then a metal sawzall blade in a sawzall or the little hackzal is super faster and lasts for a long time.


I've been using a flat head screw driver and ***** for years but cutting the nails is killing my *****. I do have a hackzal but I feel that using an oscillating tool with a good bit will be much cleaner and easier.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

NDC said:


> I've been using a flat head screw driver and ***** for years but cutting the nails is killing my *****. I do have a hackzal but I feel that using an oscillating tool with a good bit will be much cleaner and easier.


Oscillating tool works fine, but it takes more time and goes thru blades. If you can get ***** in there, then fitting a sawzall blade is no problem, and it's super fast to cut the nail. A good blade will last for a long time.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

NDC said:


> Do you have a model number? I just bought a Fein bi-metal blade for $20 CAD. Havent used it yet but I will return it if you say carbide will last longer.


I believe it's the OSC114C

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-1-...ing-Wood-and-Metal-2-Pack-OSC114C-2/204679858

I saw a video of a Bosch blade cutting heavy gauge stainless sheet and figured I'd give it a try. 

This isn't the right video but it's not bad


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This isn't it either 

http://toolguyd.com/tag/omt-metal-blade-comparison/ 

but they liked the Bosch blades.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

FWIW I use the oscillating tool blade when going between studs or especially between framing and the opening in masonry, the first time I used them this way it was to cut the screws that were holding windows in a brick building. They worked very well and were easier to work in there than a reciprocating saw blade. The oscillating tool blade will work fine to remove a nailed on box but the reciprocating saw would be my first choice. 

If you can reach it with dikes, well, I'd use dikes, much faster and safer and these blades cost as much as a set of channellock dikes.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

splatz said:


> FWIW I use the oscillating tool blade when going between studs or especially between framing and the opening in masonry, the first time I used them this way it was to cut the screws that were holding windows in a brick building. They worked very well and were easier to work in there than a reciprocating saw blade. The oscillating tool blade will work fine to remove a nailed on box but the reciprocating saw would be my first choice.
> 
> If you can reach it with dikes, well, I'd use dikes, much faster and safer and these blades cost as much as a set of channellock dikes.


Thanks I returned the Fein and picked up this instead https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/bo...ti-tool-cutting-accessories-osl114c-142590-p/
Looks like a solid blade and was only $5 more than the Fein.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I buy these in bulk and don't worry about destroying them since theyre so cheap

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M09GWK8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_dp_T2_IiYszbYYJTYRH

I had never thought about cutting box nails with one until a week or so ago when I think Hax mentioned it. Works like a charm.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I love my Fein... but it's too slow for this.

Sawzall does it quick.

I can't help if your technique is rotten.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I generally use Imperial blades because I love their grit blades.
> 
> I can't say that the blades last long on nails because, even tho nails are soft metal, all blades seem to dull quick when cutting them.
> 
> *If it's possible to pry the box away from the stud a bit with a large screwdriver, then a metal sawzall blade in a sawzall or the little hackzal is super faster and lasts for a long time*.


This is close to my technique, I put a flat bar in the back of the box and smack it which usually gives you plenty of space for a hackzall blade.

Never tried cutting nails like this with an oscillating tool.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Sometimes boxes are plastered in really good and hammering/prying them can lead to disaster. That's when I use the oscillating tool. You only need a little bit of space and it doesn't shake anything loose nor will it "catch" on something and make it go out of control like a sawzall/hackzall can.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

telsa said:


> I love my Fein... but it's too slow for this.
> 
> Sawzall does it quick.
> 
> I can't help if your technique is rotten.


So your Fein does it in 8 seconds and your sawzall does it in what? 4 seconds? Sawzalls can jam up no matter how good ones technique is.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

NDC said:


> So your Fein does it in 8 seconds and your sawzall does it in what? 4 seconds? Sawzalls can jam up no matter how good ones technique is.


Maybe it's the blades I have been using, or the age of the old nails I need to cut, but every nail I cut with an oscillating tool has taken considerably longer than 8 seconds.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Sometimes boxes are plastered in really good and hammering/prying them can lead to disaster. That's when I use the oscillating tool. You only need a little bit of space and it doesn't shake anything loose nor will it "catch" on something and make it go out of control like a sawzall/hackzall can.


Yeah I hear that, I haven't really dealt with much plaster since I've had the Hackzall.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I'm spoilt by sheet rock.


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

All the carbide blades are tool steel with a coating of tungsten carbide and so they are not going to perform like a true tungsten carbide that is 8x as hard as high speed steel. There is also a lot less edge material than is found with one of the tungsten carbide demo blades for a sawzall. 

The best blade I have found is the tungsten carbide from DeWalt but then again my selection of available cutters is very small as most blades that are supposed to be universal do not fit on the DeWalt tool.


----------

